# Allett Liberty 30/35 battery reel



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Just saw this and thought I'd share as I've never seen a rechargeable battery operated reel mower. Now to find some of it running. They do mention being able to change the reel (cylinder) out to add their attachments, so that's cool.

Allett mower on youtube

Edit: It looks like it's been out a few months but here is one of it running


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That is neat. Toro makes a 53V Lithium-Ion Flex in an 18" and 21" - no telling what they cost though.

FYI, you can copy a YouTube link directly into the text editor without tags and it will show the video - like this:


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> FYI, you can copy a YouTube link directly into the text editor without tags and it will show the video


Sweet, thanks!

It's all the rage, 10 years from now we'll be changing in our reels for used battery powered ones.. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ha, I have to steer clear of battery powered equipment (and vehicles) because my electricity is generated by coal.


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

Mclane has had a 36v offering for a few years except from what I saw it looks like it's simply 3 12v SLA batteries wired in serial. So it's going to have the same issues as any other NiCad battery system. It's also just as much or maybe even a bit more than a B&S engine.

I shutter to think what a new Greensmower lithium battery would cost in years when The mower itself is reasonably priced.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I would be concerned about replacement batteries for it. How long will the ones they use now be available? Eventually the batteries will lose their charge.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm surprised the Liberty mowers haven't gotten much attention here. The batteries they use are made by Greenworks which makes a large variety of battery powered lawn equipment so they're readily available.

Greenworks 40V 2.0 AH Lithium Ion Battery https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AW72XFQ

I have a Greenworks rotary mower that I like quite a bit but I've been dreaming about a reel so this or the Kensington could be a great fit for me. It's a shame they don't get any dealer/manufacturer representation here like the Swardman. Based on the prices I've seen they seem like a little better value.


----------

